# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  با برنامه کاربردی یا بدون برنامه

## rez657

سلام دوستان من قرار بود تابستون ریاضی . فیزیک .شیمی رو  یه دور بخونم  ک متاسفانه بخاطر دکتر و مریضی هو   عمل  نتونستم   چیزی بخونم  یعنی فیزیک تا اوایل عدسی ها خوندم  ریاضی رو هم از کتاب خیلی سبز تا اول قدر مطلق   شیمی رو هم از پیش شروع کردم  کتاب گاج  نقره ای رو تا اواسط تعادل خوندم البته لا بلاش زیست هم خوندم و عمومی هم زیست رو کتاب گاج و عمارلو و کتاب درسی تا گردش مواد رسیدم ک بعدش عمل کردم یه هفته ای میشه نزدیک کتاب نیومدم    خوب تا اینجاش شبیه بیوگرافی شده  :Yahoo (76):  اما سوالم این بود با این وضع چه کنم من پشت کنکوری ام اون  چند سال نکه هر سال کنکور داده باشم ن سال 89 که کنکور دادم  خانواده نزاشتن بمونم پشتش  خلاصه همین 94 کنکور دادم البته بعد عید خوندم رتبه ام افتضلاح شد  اما عقب نمی رم   من می خاستم با برنامه قلم چی برم جلو دیدم برا تابستونش سال سوم رو دوره میکنه اما من اخرین باری ک فیزک خوندم مثلا سال 89 بود و تصمیم گرفتم تابستون لاقل یه دور بکنم از اوئل مهر با قلم چی برم اما این مشکلات ک پیش اومد  :Yahoo (114):  نمی دونم چیکار کنم   خودم بخونم یا با برنامه اونا برم  ممنون میشم کمک کنین  ولی من تمام سعیمو میکنم حتی همین روزا ک هی دراز کشیده بودم لغت فارسی عربی  رو تخت می خوندم تا جای ک امکانش بود 
100

----------


## artim

با برنامه پیش برو حتی اگه جاموندی از برنامت بدون برنامه به جایی نمیرسی
قسمت های جا مونده هم تو جبرانی ها جبران کن

----------


## rez657

> با برنامه پیش برو حتی اگه جاموندی از برنامت بدون برنامه به جایی نمیرسی
> قسمت های جا مونده هم تو جبرانی ها جبران کن


ممنون دوست عزیز   یعنی من از الان با برنامه مثلا قم چی برم جلو     بعد ازمونا امسالشو میشه تهیه کرد  برنامشو  از کجا بگیرم حتما باید سمت نامش کنم ؟؟؟؟

123

----------


## artim

> ممنون دوست عزیز   یعنی من از الان با برنامه مثلا قم چی برم جلو     بعد ازمونا امسالشو میشه تهیه کرد  برنامشو  از کجا بگیرم حتما باید سمت نامش کنم ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 123


ازمونش رو بگیری خونه کار کنی جالب نیست حتما یک ازمون ازمایشیبرو سنجش یا گزینه دو یا قلمچی اما برنامه راهبردی رو از سایت کتنون بگیر بصورت رایگان بالای صفحه اش منو برنامه هست بگیر و پیش برو باهاش

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من با برنامه میتونی به جایی برسی از این به بعد هیچ وقت به فکر این نباش که بدون برنامه پیش بری
به نظر من همیشه با برنامه پیش برو تا به موفقیت برسی
موفق باشی
بای عزیز :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rez657

> ازمونش رو بگیری خونه کار کنی جالب نیست حتما یک ازمون ازمایشیبرو سنجش یا گزینه دو یا قلمچی اما برنامه راهبردی رو از سایت کتنون بگیر بصورت رایگان بالای صفحه اش منو برنامه هست بگیر و پیش برو باهاش


ممنون  داداشم  ببخشید از هزینه  آزمون قلم چی اطلاعی دارین حدود ا   :Yahoo (8): 


129

----------


## rez657

> سلام دوست عزیز
> به نظر من با برنامه میتونی به جایی برسی از این به بعد هیچ وقت به فکر این نباش که بدون برنامه پیش بری
> به نظر من همیشه با برنامه پیش برو تا به موفقیت برسی
> موفق باشی
> بای عزیز


ممنون از راهنمایت   اما من بی برنامه هم نیستم ها من منظورم این برنامه کاربردی هاس  
145

----------


## artim

> ممنون  داداشم  ببخشید از هزینه  آزمون قلم چی اطلاعی دارین حدود ا  
> 
> 
> 129


ثبتنام قلمچی حدود 700 -800 تومنه

----------


## magicboy

داشتن یه برنامه غلط بهتر از بی برنامه بودنه!

----------


## artim

برنامه بد و خراب و اشتباه = بی برنامه بودن هست

----------


## rez657

> داشتن یه برنامه غلط بهتر از بی برنامه بودنه!


یعنی این برانامه ک ادم بگه از این ساعت تا این ساعت اینجا رو بخونم برنامه نی از نظر شما ؟؟/
188

----------


## artim

> یعنی این برانامه ک ادم بگه از این ساعت تا این ساعت اینجا رو بخونم برنامه نی از نظر شما ؟؟/
> 188


نه اشتباهه این برنامه که ساعت بندی دروس مختلف داره

----------


## T!G3R

> یعنی این برانامه ک ادم بگه از این ساعت تا این ساعت اینجا رو بخونم برنامه نی از نظر شما ؟؟/
> 188


به نظر من این هدف تعیین کردنه و تو با اینکار تمام تلاشت رو میکنی تا به هدفت برسی
بعدشم برنامه باید از پیش تعیین شده باشه و برای همه ی دروس و نه فقط برای یه درس 
دیگر اینکه برنامه باید جامع باشه
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rez657

192
خوب یکی ب من توضیح بده  از رو برنامه قلم چی چطوری بخونم درسا انتخابیش چجوری یه   ممنون پس حتما تو خوندن من مشکلی ک ب نتیجه نمی رسم

----------


## artim

> 192
> خوب یکی ب من توضیح بده  از رو برنامه قلم چی چطوری بخونم درسا انتخابیش چجوری یه   ممنون پس حتما تو خوندن من مشکلی ک ب نتیجه نمی رسم


خب برنامه قلمچی یه بازه مشخص داره شما باید توی اون بازه درسا رو تا جای مشخص بخونی

----------


## rez657

198
حرف شما درسته  اما برام یه جا هش گنگه مثلا زده ادبیات از اینجا تا ائونجا اونور ننوشته ادبیاتن کل کتاب زد عمومی

----------


## T!G3R

به نظر من به غیر از قلمچی برنامه سنجش و گزینه دو هم خوبه
موفق باشی
 :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## artim

> 198
> حرف شما درسته  اما برام یه جا هش گنگه مثلا زده ادبیات از اینجا تا ائونجا اونور ننوشته ادبیاتن کل کتاب زد عمومی


متوجه نمیشم؟؟

----------


## rez657

206 
*artim*  عزیز این برنامه  زمانی من بوده
  6 تا 6.30   محاسبات ریاضی
7.30 تا8  صبحانه 
8 تا 10 ریاضی 
10 تا10.30 ادبیتات 
10.30 تا 12.30 زیست 
12.30 تا 1 نهار 
1تا3 فیزیک 
3تا 3.30 انگلیسی 
3.30 تا 5.30 ریاضایات 
530 تا 6 ادبیات 
6 تا 8 زیست 
8 تا 8.30 شام 
8.30 تا 10.30 فیزیک 
10.30 تا 11 انگلیسی  
 بنظرت   خوبه درسای قلم چیو تو این بازه جایگذاری کنم  بعد بخونمشون    البته رو ز بعد بجای فیزیک شمی بود  و بجای ادبیات  و انگلیسی معارف و عربی یه برنامه تناوبی دو روزه    من می خام امسال موفق شم هرکاری هم لازم باشه انجام میدم

----------


## artim

> 206 
> *artim*  عزیز این برنامه  زمانی من بوده
>   6 تا 6.30   محاسبات ریاضی
> 7.30 تا8  صبحانه 
> 8 تا 10 ریاضی 
> 10 تا10.30 ادبیتات 
> 10.30 تا 12.30 زیست 
> 12.30 تا 1 نهار 
> 1تا3 فیزیک 
> ...


اینکه خودت بگی از فلان ساعت تا فلان ساعت چی بخونم اره خوبه اما برنامه ای که زمان بدی مشخص کرده خوب نیست
اره برنامه خوبیه برنامه قلمچی رو میتونی اینجور بخونی

----------


## rez657

> متوجه نمیشم؟؟


   ببینش  نوشته ادبیات فارسی 3  از ادبیات داستانی  تا و.. بعد سمت چپش نوشته کل کتاب  برگزیده از سئالات خارج زرد عمومی   ازمون 23 مردادر رو میگم  یعنی باید  کتاب زردا رو تهیه کنم  یا کل کتاب رو بخونم 
218

----------


## artim

> ببینش  نوشته ادبیات فارسی 3  از ادبیات داستانی  تا و.. بعد سمت چپش نوشته کل کتاب  برگزیده از سئالات خارج زرد عمومی   ازمون 23 مردادر رو میگم  یعنی باید  کتاب زردا رو تهیه کنم  یا کل کتاب رو بخونم 
> 218


نه اصلا برنامه هایی که نوشته کل کتاب و... اینها واسه مرور و جمع بندی ازمون تابستانه است اینها رو که نمیتونی بخونی تو بازه محدود

----------


## rez657

ببخشید  اما من گیچ شدم این ک برنامه تابستونه اره  خوب من باید باهاش بخونم دیگه مگه ن 
میشه لطف کنی بگی چطوری باید بخونمش  یعنی کجا هاشو   ببخشید تا حلا از این برنامه ها استفاده نکردم

----------


## artim

> ببخشید  اما من گیچ شدم این ک برنامه تابستونه اره  خوب من باید باهاش بخونم دیگه مگه ن 
> میشه لطف کنی بگی چطوری باید بخونمش  یعنی کجا هاشو   ببخشید تا حلا از این برنامه ها استفاده نکردم


ببین این برنامه برای ازمون قلمچی هست
شما جاهایی از برنامه که گفته کل کتاب رو که نمیتونی طی دو هفته بخونی
یا با برنامه مهرماه اش پیش برو یا قسمت هایی که گفته مل کتاب خودت چند درس ازش انتخاب کن بخون هفتگی

----------


## rez657

ممنون  دوست عزیز خیلی کمک کردی 
252

----------


## rez657

کلی رو نظراتتون فکر کر دم  به یه نتیجه رسیدم  ک از مهر با قم چی برم جلو تا اون موقع   اختصاصی های ک چند ساله نخوندئم مث ریاضی و فیزیک  یه بار بخونم تو این فرصت کم لااقل یکم اگه تو ذهنم چیزی مونده یادم بیاد  و از ازمون مهر با قلم چی برم جلو  
به نظرتون خوبه  این کارم ؟؟؟ 
بعد چرا تو برنامه ازمونی قلم چی دروس عمومی نیس ؟؟؟
118

----------


## artim

> کلی رو نظراتتون فکر کر دم  به یه نتیجه رسیدم  ک از مهر با قم چی برم جلو تا اون موقع   اختصاصی های ک چند ساله نخوندئم مث ریاضی و فیزیک  یه بار بخونم تو این فرصت کم لااقل یکم اگه تو ذهنم چیزی مونده یادم بیاد  و از ازمون مهر با قلم چی برم جلو  
> به نظرتون خوبه  این کارم ؟؟؟ 
> بعد چرا تو برنامه ازمونی قلم چی دروس عمومی نیس ؟؟؟
> 118


خوبه
عمومی هم داره خوب برگردی

----------


## rez657

نمی دونم منکه تو سایتش گرفتم فقط اختصاصی داره

----------


## artim

> نمی دونم منکه تو سایتش گرفتم فقط اختصاصی داره


عمومی جداست از تو سایت بگیر

----------


## magicboy

> برنامه بد و خراب و اشتباه = بی برنامه بودن هست


ارتیم جان منظور منو اشتباه متوجه شدی 
اینکه با برنامه ی ناقص درس بخونی بهتره اینه که کلا درس خوندن رو بخاطر بی برنامگی کنار بذاری
البته شکی نیست ک انتخاب یه برنامه خوب و ایده ال از دوتای بالا خیلی بهتره
برنامه ی ساعتی رو نمیپسندم چندبار برنامه ریزی کردم همیشه به ی دلیلی بهم میخورد
الان برنامه ی مبحثی و بازه ای رو انتخاب کردم خیلی بهتره و همپوشانی عقب افتادگی ها رو هم پلان کردم
استارتر اگه خیلی به برنامه ی ساعتی علاقه داری از جدول زیر استفاده کن نه روش خودت (از این ساعت تا اون ساعت x میخونم)
http://www.successintegrated.com/ima...0timetable.jpg 
ولی پیشنهاد خودم برنامه ی موضوعیه  که پر کردن ساده ترین طرحش سه مرحله ی ساده داره 
مرحله ی 1 :
http://rs1381.pbsrc.com/albums/ah206...e7.png~320x480
مرحله ی 2 :
http://rs1381.pbsrc.com/albums/ah206...47.png~320x480
مرحله ی 3 :
http://rs1381.pbsrc.com/albums/ah206...3a.png~320x480
بازم تاکید میکنم این ساده ترین جدوله موضوعیه میتونین با سلیقه ی خودن اپشن اضافه کنید
برای هر دو برنامه پیشنهاد میکنم جمع بندی ماهیانه در نظر بگیرید:
http://www.successintegrated.com/ima...20tracking.jpg

----------


## Farnaz75

ب نظر شما با یه مشاور پیش رفتن که برنامه روزانه درسیو اینارو اون تعین کنه خوبه یا نه؟

----------


## artim

> ب نظر شما با یه مشاور پیش رفتن که برنامه روزانه درسیو اینارو اون تعین کنه خوبه یا نه؟


اگه پول اضافهداری اره وگرنه اصلا توصیه نمیشه

----------


## Farnaz75

ینی چی ینی اینکه هیچ کمکی نمیکنه؟

----------


## artim

> ینی چی ینی اینکه هیچ کمکی نمیکنه؟


نه اینکه کمکی نکنه اما بدون اونم میشه عالی نتیجه گرفت

----------


## Farnaz75

> نه اینکه کمکی نکنه اما بدون اونم میشه عالی نتیجه گرفت



و اگه یکی بخواد با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی بده بازم میتونه بدون مشاور؟

----------


## artim

> و اگه یکی بخواد با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی بده بازم میتونه بدون مشاور؟


بله میشه
کتاب های مشاوره ای خوبی تو بازار هست

----------


## Farnaz75

اخه من تو روش خوندن شیمی و ادبیات  مشکل دارم جز مشاوره راه دگه ایم وجود داره؟

----------


## artim

> اخه من تو روش خوندن شیمی و ادبیات  مشکل دارم جز مشاوره راه دگه ایم وجود داره؟


میتونی مشاور چند جلسه ای بگیری کمکت کنه اما مشاور تا روز کنکور جالب نیست و خیلی خرج داره

----------


## Farnaz75

> میتونی مشاور چند جلسه ای بگیری کمکت کنه اما مشاور تا روز کنکور جالب نیست و خیلی خرج داره


اگه هزینش مشکلی نباشه مشاور تو روند درس خوندن کمک می کنه یا ن؟ تاثیری داره؟ اخه من نمی فهمم چرا همه میگن مشاوره خوب نیس؟

----------


## hero93

با سلام بهترین راه اینه که برنامه راهبردی قلم چی رو چند بار تا اخر بخونید که کلیات کار دسستتون بیاد بعد متناسب با برنامه قلم چی یه برنامه شخصی هم برای خودتون می ریزید یعنی از امروز تا ازمون قلم چی بعضی ها  که پیش نیاز دارند و احتیاج به پیش نیاز زیادی دارند حذف البته باید به این که موضوعی که حذف کردید در کنکور چه قدر اهمیت داره و زمان جبران و... توجه کنید اگه خواستید می تونم با هماهنگی خودتون برنامه ای هماهنگ با قلم چی و شخصی شده براتون بریزم تا یه هفته هم به صورت رایگان پیگیر کاراتون هستم  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Farnaz75

> با سلام بهترین راه اینه که برنامه راهبردی قلم چی رو چند بار تا اخر بخونید که کلیات کار دسستتون بیاد بعد متناسب با برنامه قلم چی یه برنامه شخصی هم برای خودتون می ریزید یعنی از امروز تا ازمون قلم چی بعضی ها  که پیش نیاز دارند و احتیاج به پیش نیاز زیادی دارند حذف البته باید به این که موضوعی که حذف کردید در کنکور چه قدر اهمیت داره و زمان جبران و... توجه کنید اگه خواستید می تونم با هماهنگی خودتون برنامه ای هماهنگ با قلم چی و شخصی شده براتون بریزم تا یه هفته هم به صورت رایگان پیگیر کاراتون هستم


سلام شرمنده میتونم بپرسم رتبه 500 منطقه 1 یا ن؟

----------


## Farnaz75

> میتونی مشاور چند جلسه ای بگیری کمکت کنه اما مشاور تا روز کنکور جالب نیست و خیلی خرج داره


ممنون از راهنماییت نه اگه برم مشاوره که پیش یکی میرم ک معروف باشه ...
فقط مرددم اخه همه میگن مشاوره خوب نیس

----------


## rez657

دوستان من الان با برنامه قلم چی دارم می خونم  بنظرم بهتر از  الکی خوندن و هی جلو رفته  اما چند تا مشکل دارم 
1 اینکه من تقریبا چند سال ترک تحصیل کردم   یعنی ریاضی فیزیک  هیچی یادم نیس و با توجعه ب اینکه بهم ربط داره موندم یبار بخونمش بعد با قلم چی برم یا با برنامه برم مثلا برا ازمون 6 شهریور گفته حدو پیوستگی و تو کتاب خیلی سبز نوشته حد رو قبلش بخونین و برای حد ب قدر مطلق و مثلثات نیاز داری   چیکارش کنم  :Yahoo (77): 
یا مثلا فیزیکو الان برای 6 شهریور ک بخواهم بخونم  باید الکتریسته جاری رو بخونم بعد من ساکنشو نخوندم اینا  پیش نیاز نداره  یعنی میتونم از اونجا شروع کنم ؟؟/؟
یه مشکلی ام ک دارم با این برنامه کار بردی اینه که ایا من فقط باید با همین برنامه برم جلو  و مشکلی پیش نمیاد یعنی همه کتابا پوشش داده شده جای نمی مونه  اعتماد کنم  :Yahoo (65):  بهش 
راستی اگه برنامه درسا عمومی قلم چیو رو کسی داره  لطف کنه بهم برسونه 
دوستان من واقعا امسال دارم زحمت میکشم نمی خام دوباره ببازم   لطفا راهنمایی کنین ممنون 
99

----------


## aliseydali

هرجا بودی باید با برنامه بری جلو وگرنه نمیشه

----------


## _fatemeh_

من تابستون آزمون شرکت نکردم . الان یه ماهه درگیر برنامه ریزی ام .با وجود مشکلاتی که دارم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه بریزم که تو این یه ماه زیست 1 و شیمی 2 و عربی 1 و لغات زبان و زبان فارسی رو تموم کنم !!! یعنی برنامه ریختن آسونه اما عمل کردن به همه ی جزئیاتش سخته مثلا یه اتفاق غیر قابل پیش بینی میفته و برنامه خراب میشه کلا !!وقتی از برنامه جا میمونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون ؟؟

----------


## artim

> من تابستون آزمون شرکت نکردم . الان یه ماهه درگیر برنامه ریزی ام .با وجود مشکلاتی که دارم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه بریزم که تو این یه ماه زیست 1 و شیمی 2 و عربی 1 و لغات زبان و زبان فارسی رو تموم کنم !!! یعنی برنامه ریختن آسونه اما عمل کردن به همه ی جزئیاتش سخته مثلا یه اتفاق غیر قابل پیش بینی میفته و برنامه خراب میشه کلا !!وقتی از برنامه جا میمونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون ؟؟


ببین برنامه ات باید انعطاف داشته باشه که اگه یک مشکلی یا اتفاق پیش بینی نشده ای پیش اومد ضربه نخوری
حالا چطور اینکارو کنی اول اینه دو رو اخر هفته جبرانی بذاری که درسی اگه جا موند یا ازش موند رو بخونی
دوم اینکه برنامه روزانت رو یادداشت کنی ساعت به ساعت و ریز به ریز داخل دفتر برنامت هر برنامه ای ام جا موند یه تایم اخر شب یا فردا صبح قبل از شروع کارهات در نظر بگیری تا اون درس جامونده رو بخونی و جبران کنی
نوشتن برنامه و ثبت ساعات برنامه تو دفتر برنامه ریزی از نون شب واجب تره

----------


## rez657

> من تابستون آزمون شرکت نکردم . الان یه ماهه درگیر برنامه ریزی ام .با وجود مشکلاتی که دارم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه بریزم که تو این یه ماه زیست 1 و شیمی 2 و عربی 1 و لغات زبان و زبان فارسی رو تموم کنم !!! یعنی برنامه ریختن آسونه اما عمل کردن به همه ی جزئیاتش سخته مثلا یه اتفاق غیر قابل پیش بینی میفته و برنامه خراب میشه کلا !!وقتی از برنامه جا میمونم چیکار کنم به نظرتون ؟؟


اول همه اون نا امید شدم رو از صفحه  ات پاک کن 
برنامه ساعتی من اولایل صفحه نوشته شده  من تا 11 می خونم  و از 11 تا 12  جبرانی برای حفظیات  یا خوندنی هاس اگهخ جا موند 
و صبح هم ک از 5تا ساعت 7.30 خارج از برنامه برای عقب افتاده هاسریاضی و.. در واقع چون ممکن همیشه 5 بیدار نشم  :Yahoo (13):  مث امروز ک 8 بیدار شدم :Yahoo (12):  البته شارژ کوشی تمو شده بود زنگ نخورد  :Yahoo (21): 
و تو برنامه ات  همیشه یه زمان برا جا مونده ها بزار   امیدوارم حرفام کمکت کنه 
توصیه های *artim* عزیر رو هم کوش کن   خیلی ب من کمک کرد راهنمایی هاش 

79

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> ب نظر شما با یه مشاور پیش رفتن که برنامه روزانه درسیو اینارو اون تعین کنه خوبه یا نه؟


نه من رفتم.پیش معروفشم رفتم.اصن فایده نداره برنامه بگیری.چون در طول سال احتمال بده مریض بشی،حس درس نداشته باشی،خدایی نکرده عزیزتو از دست بدی و ... اما اینا جوری برنامه میدن که اگه امروزو نتونستی انجام بدی واسه فردا دغدغه دیروزو داری....الانم رفتم خودم ی پکیج برنامه ریزی مستقل خریدم.عالیم بوده.دیگه پول مشاور و ... نمیدم

----------

